# Can you quit and come back later?



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Not sure if I need to do Uber anymore with my new job if it works out.

But wondering if you can become an Uber driver again in the future if you had previously quit for good? Not even doing 1 ride a month to stay active but totally quit.

Or is that it for you? Over and done . Uber will never let you sign up again even if you had a good rating,etc.

Curious as to Ubers policy on this and if anyone has quit in the past but later down the road became an Uber driver again.


----------



## RobGM84 (Oct 26, 2015)

yep. i signed up for Uber two years ago and only did about 10 rides. I recently came back and reactivated my account a couple months ago. Just had to log in and update my documents to get back on the road.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

RobGM84 said:


> yep. i signed up for Uber two years ago and only did about 10 rides. I recently came back and reactivated my account a couple months ago. Just had to log in and update my documents to get back on the road.


Thanks. Good to know. Have read contradictory accounts on this board about what the truth is about it but apparently nothing to it. Uber On.


----------

